# Cunard's Carg Ships Arabia, Assyria and Asia (1940s/50s)



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone remember what colour the steel decks and hatch covers were painted? Were they canvas covered hatches or steel MacGregors?
Bob


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Wooden hatch covers,could have had wooden decks.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, 
As I thought, just canvas covered hatches in that era. The decks are all shown clearly on the plan. Poop deck, docking bridge wood. Accommodation all wood. Wood section under windlass. Forecastle, foredeck, after decks all steel. Just wondering what colour? Probably the same for all Cunard cargo ships. Red or black maybe?
Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Please forgive me for shoving my oar in, but I do recall the class of ships mentioned. 

The point which caught my eye was the query as to the hatches, as I have a vivid recollection of being told (early in 1960) about McGregor hatches, which I then understood to be new-fangled. And conventional canvas-covered hatches would certainly be right for virtually any ship (as far as I know) built in the 1940s and early 1950s.

But wooden accommodation? Surely not?

I remember Ben Line's grained-painting of parts of the accommodation, but (apart from doors and ladders) that surely was about the only woodwork on the exterior of the accommodation on any ship of that era?

Or do you mean the decks around the accommodation? Probably they would be of wood, but not the structure of the accommodation itself.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Barrie,
Thanks. I don't know when MacGregor hatches became common, but I sailed in a collier (Wandsworth) that was built in 1949/50 and that had either MacGregor hatches or something very much like them.

I didn't mean the accommodation was wood. I meant the decks in the accommodation area such as boat deck, bridge deck, monkey island etc. And of course where there is a wood deck, there is not problem with the colour because it isn't normally painted!

I think probably these three had canvas covered hatches as they were built between 1947 and 1950. 

Was just wondering if anyone had sailed in them could supply info regarding the colour of the steel decks.

Bob


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Shipbuilder said:


> Barrie,
> Thanks. I don't know when MacGregor hatches became common, but I sailed in a collier (Wandsworth) that was built in 1949/50 and that had either MacGregor hatches or something very much like them.
> 
> I didn't mean the accommodation was wood. I meant the decks in the accommodation area such as boat deck, bridge deck, monkey island etc. And of course where there is a wood deck, there is not problem with the colour because it isn't normally painted!
> ...


Hi Bob, Just read your posts and immediately thought at last one of my old ships mentioned ie ASIA. I was on her in the late fifties as A/S and in the sixties promoted as C/S. Just looked through my old photos some coloured thinking I might be able to help in your info quest. Blow me all my photos of hatches or decks show deep snow (Montreal run) or mid Atlantic with heavy weather and awash. One showed me posing newly promoted on deck outside accommodation defintely wooden deck though. Also sailed on Assyria I see Good old days... Best of luck with your model
Stuart


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Bob,

I know there is a model... cannot exactly where... Liverpool Maritime Museum... ASIA,ASSYRIA, ARABIA.

But... just spoke an hour to friend who was 2nd Mate in one of those ships in the 1950 and he swears the steel McGreggor. No wooden sheathing on decks other than outside accommodation. Possibly around that deck around No. 3 Hatch, the Boat Decks. 

Liverpool Maritime Museum:

You might in their collection in their model of that ARABIA Class. Not on show, but in stored wharehouse.

In the Museum they have model of MEDIA and PARTHIA from 1947.

STEEL HATCHES and COAMING: BLACK
STEEL DECK WAS WOOD SHEATHING BUT ALL OTHER CUNARD STEEL DECKS WERE RED OXIDE
SOME LATER STEEL DECKS ON ACCOMMODATION POST SCYTHIA CLASS 1963 WERE GREY DECKS... BUT MOST LIKELY THE OLD ARABIA CLASS WERE RED OXIDE.

WINCHES: GREY
WINDLASS: GREY
BITTS, FAIRLEADS: BLACK.
MASTS: BUFF 

Stephen


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Many thanks for replies that give me the required info.
Bob


----------



## colinj (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Shipbuilder
If you look up Phrygia in the Gallery you will see a picture I took whilst serving as 2nd mate of this vessel which Cunard had switched from the Mediterranean service to the Great Lakes,The picture was taken in the St Lawrence and clearly shows red steel decks,also on foc'sle head.This was standard throughout the Cunard cargo fleet in the early 1960's


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just looked it up. Great, thanks very much. 
Bob


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

R396040 said:


> Hi Bob, Just read your posts and immediately thought at last one of my old ships mentioned ie ASIA. I was on her in the late fifties as A/S and in the sixties promoted as C/S. Just looked through my old photos some coloured thinking I might be able to help in your info quest. Blow me all my photos of hatches or decks show deep snow (Montreal run) or mid Atlantic with heavy weather and awash. One showed me posing newly promoted on deck outside accommodation defintely wooden deck though. Also sailed on Assyria I see Good old days... Best of luck with your model
> Stuart


 I must have sailed with you in the Asia I was galley boy for one trip then changed over to deck as peggy straight back into the sink in the seamens mess great days I remember the bosun wore a cheese cuter cap ,when I was galley boy I used to peel a sack of spuds a day by hand out on deck with a fridge coat on as there was not enough room in the galley for me as well as the chief and second cook


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

DURANGO said:


> I must have sailed with you in the Asia I was galley boy for one trip then changed over to deck as peggy straight back into the sink in the seamens mess great days I remember the bosun wore a cheese cuter cap ,when I was galley boy I used to peel a sack of spuds a day by hand out on deck with a fridge coat on as there was not enough room in the galley for me as well as the chief and second cook


Hi Durango, thanks for your answer, It was a long time ago wasnt it ?Ju
st looked at old dis/c Bk see I was on Asia first as A/S from 13/2/58 till 27/3/59 when I joined Alsatia as 2/S. Cant remember bosun. Just checked your info and like your garden photo (snow covered) which looks like photos of Asias decks /hatches I mentioned in my post above.
Your name Durango rang a bell too as I did a trip on Royal Mails Durango in 1940 as A/S, later drina as well. i movbed round a lot in those early years. Funny enough )again) your mention of peeling spuds above brought back memories of my first ever trip on Loch Garth did exactly the same,full sack and out on deck. Just emailed Sea breezes maga zine about that trip in 47 because the
yd just mentioned the four Loch boats in an article called "The ships we forgot to re,member"


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

It looks like you left her a few trips before I joined her I was galley boy from 5/8/59 to 31/8/59 then deck boy 8/9/59 to 20/12/59 as I said great days and great ships never to be seen again with regards to my garden photo I painted that chimney pot blue funnel line colours to forever remind me of another great company that I sailed with best regards .


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

DURANGO said:


> It looks like you left her a few trips before I joined her I was galley boy from 5/8/59 to 31/8/59 then deck boy 8/9/59 to 20/12/59 as I said great days and great ships never to be seen again with regards to my garden photo I painted that chimney pot blue funnel line colours to forever remind me of another great company that I sailed with best regards .


Thanks Durango foryour answer, Yes those were the days my friend ,just like the old song said.
Cheers best of luck
Stuart


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Ref #7 above.
"STEEL DECK WAS WOOD SHEATHING"
I really wanted to know what the deck *surface* was round the hatches on _Arabia_, steel or wood? so above statement is not clear at all, as wooden decks were usually laid over steel I understand that the steel decks were probably red oxide and that the steel hatch lids and coamings were black.
Bob


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Bob,
> 
> I know there is a model... cannot exactly where... Liverpool Maritime Museum... ASIA,ASSYRIA, ARABIA.
> 
> ...


N.B.No steel hatch covers.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/404076/title/asia28cunard-29-3-2f3/cat/510


----------

